# 3 mile bridge parking lot



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

black drum was caught on a live shrimp and the redfish was caught on a live pinfish right after sunset then nothing left at ten.


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish! I can't tell- how long was that red? He looks almost slot sized (wish he was there last night in that case) but I can't tell on the ruler. Anyway again, congrats!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

he was 22inches


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

nice drum!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

That's a heck of a black drum:clap and nice red too Glad you got some fish!!


----------



## Phishinitis (Oct 8, 2008)

the pensacola side of the 3 mile or the gulf breeze side? 



God dang thats a beast! nice fish.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

pensacola side


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Had my first black drum the other night. Caught earlier in year, froze. Fried up really nice


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

_Thepark on Pensacola side of 3mb is hot! After i showed this red seems every buddy want's to try there luck!!! this 1 abouta month ago :letsdrink :letsdrink :usaflag







_

_







_


----------

